
Ask HN: What do you use as Log management tool? - areski
I see many solution out there, Sumo Logic, Graylog, Loggly, PaperTrail, Logentries, Stackify. Which one would you recommend and why?
======
programd
For on premesis installs, enterprise production systems seem to be converging
on the ELK stack - Elasticsearch, Logstash, and Kibana. However managing this
at scale requires quite a bit or resources and know-how. It's frequently
overkill for what you need.

For modern brand new production systems I always suggest to start with oklog
until you outgrow it (if ever). Most of the time you just want to send your
logs to some central location and archive them in files. Occasionally you want
to tail them or search them. Oklog gets you all that in a distributed fashion
and with minimal fuss.

[https://github.com/oklog/oklog](https://github.com/oklog/oklog)

~~~
areski
Usually if I see a project archived on github, I move along and look for
something else. I learnt the hard way that there is a high cost in those
cases, we would definitely want to use something actively support and we won't
mind paying for the right tool.

------
ignorantguy
I would suggest Scalyr if you are looking for paid product. Their product is
amazing. We also use our own hosted version of graylog which is opensource.
But with Scalyr you can customize a lot of stuff, set up custom alerts etc.

~~~
lsemel
We also use Scalyr, it's great.

